# photo's of Epek accuracy



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in NO way at all trying to toot my horn on what a great shot that I am but simply showing how accurate the Epek XC3 is at any distance. Again don't pay attention to my shooting abilities but just the grouping of the Epek with the field points. The red nocks are the field points and the Green nocks are the Epek.

This is at 70 yards.









This is at 80 yards.









Holy Crap, that guy can shoot. ha ha


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott,

Keep moving back your groups get tighter! I will say all feedback I have gotten on the EPEK in regards to accuracy have been overwhelmingly positive. People do agree that they shoot exactly like their field points. Looks like the perfect broadhead.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i hope to use them this year. they look sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

70 yards! My pin covers the whole target at 70 yards! I think it's the target, could be the neighbors mailbox or black lab, hell I can't see that far any more.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My bow won't even shoot an arrow 70 yards...


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was an avid Grim Reaper guy for the last eight years when I made the plunge from fixed blades to a mechanical. They never failed me. This year I purchased the EPEK and am very impressed with the flight/design. I will be sure to take some pics of the kill shot on my monster spike elk over the second weekend of the hunt.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Accuracy is absolutely spot on! Switching from field point to EPEK's out to 80 yards I can not tell the difference, great groups. Great product boys!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Scott, I hate to point this out but,,,,,, you missed the little orange dot.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Well after much debate I finally bought some Epek broadheads last night. I love the new packaging. Spot on at 30 yards with no adjustments but they did seem to generate more noise than my old broadheads.

I would like to see the Epek team tighten up the side to side play in the blades when deployed, have smaller cut outs in the outside shroud where the blade travels, and get rid of the need for the O ring.

Having said that, I believe these are by far the *best *broadhead available on the market (fixed or mechanical) and that's coming from a Mechanical Engineer. I would not hesitate to buy these again. Awesome job Epek Team. I couldn't be more impressed.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I think I may try some of those Epek things. I don't even remember what brand mine are, but they are fixed, and they don't shoot even close to the same arrows with field tips, and they are the same weight.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I really like the way those Epeks work. Haven't tried them, cause I'm not money bags. They'll have to come down in price considerably before they'll be part of my equipment.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> I really like the way those Epeks work. Haven't tried them, cause I'm not money bags. They'll have to come down in price considerably before they'll be part of my equipment.


I am with you on the price, I wish it was a little cheaper, maybe offer 6 of them for the price they are going for. I don't blame them for trying to get as much as they can though, equipment is just to expensive these days. I can get a good fixed blade for half the price and get 6 of them. I just bought some new heads for this hunt that I am excited to try out that were still half the price. But, I would love to give the new epeks a try. Like I said before, hopefully next year I can give them a try. Mechanical heads scare me though, I got some for free from cabellas when I ordered my fixed blades last year and never shot them because I just am unsure of them, but from what I have seen on video and from what others have said I would love to try these heads.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> tuffluckdriller said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the way those Epeks work. Haven't tried them, cause I'm not money bags. They'll have to come down in price considerably before they'll be part of my equipment.
> ...


Not trying to be rude, but I am pretty sure the cost is not as much a profit thing as you say, but more a price to cover the cost to make them. There is a lot more involved in these tips than is a fixed blade broad head. There are several components and I am sure if they can ever get the price down they will. They are only a couple dollars more for 3 than G5 Strikers that I use to shoot. Not to mention with fixed blades I was replacing blades a fair amount also which adds up.


----------

